# Processed my first time.



## collector (Jan 13, 2011)

I just processed rabbits for the first time today. The rabbits were all NZ blacks, they were about 10 months old. There were 2 bucks and 2 does that I got off craigs list for free about a month ago. I have been trying to decide which to keep and what to get rid of. The bucks went first, holy moly they were grown into their skins. But I got through them alright took about 40 mins for those 2. the does were the same age but a huge differance in the skinning, they came right out of their hides. It only took about 20 mins to do both of them. They are fairly easy to process, next time I will have a better setup though for hanging them up for processing. Do you think because of their age that it will be like trying to eat an old boot?I have only eaten rabbit 2 times, I liked it I just hope that the family will like it also!


----------



## CritterCatcher (Jan 13, 2011)

well i would say...cook the older ones in a crock pot and they will be just fine...

the younger ones...Oh so many choices
CC


----------



## DianeS (Jan 13, 2011)

I processed a 1-2 year old buck once, and while he was tough it wasn't impossible. And I just cooked him normally, not in a crock pot or anything. So if you do a more low-and-slow method it would be even nicer.

Congrats on your first processing experience!


----------



## nmred (Jan 23, 2011)

We grind up the meat from the old ones.  Then you don't have to worry about them being tough.  Use just as you would ground turkey or hamburger.  Rabbit burgers are a family favorite around here


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2011)

We just purchased a hutch system with 8 rabbits off of craiglist for our 9 yr old son who wants to raise butchering rabbits.
We only wanted to keep 2 females and a male, so we also had some little older rabbits to butcher. 

We used the recipee, Northern Rabbit Stew, on cooks.com. It turned out pretty good. I could tell the 2 year old rabbit was  dryer, but it was pretty tasty.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 24, 2011)

First time trying a new meat, use a familiar seasoning.  I hate trying new things - especially meats.  So the first rabbit was pulled rabbit BBQ sandwiches.  The second was fajitas.

I think my favortite meal is fajitas made with rabbit loin!


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm getting hungry  Does anyone let them rest in the fridge before you cooking them?


----------



## DianeS (Jan 24, 2011)

Hooligan Farm said:
			
		

> I'm getting hungry  Does anyone let them rest in the fridge before you cooking them?


I do, long enough for the rigor mortis to come and go - about a day. 

Then I try to cook as many as I can before freezing, I think meat tastes better that way. So they have sat in the fridge after butchering for up to a week. No longer than that, the meat does tend to go bad a bit quickly.


----------

